# GBA Temp Stickers



## Gooombay (May 11, 2007)

Not sure if they exist already or not, but GBATEMP should make some stickers for us to put on our DS's (or Wii's if you are into that sort of thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Something small, either metallic or a hologram. I know I'd pay a few bucks to put one on my DS and help support the site.


----------



## Calogero91 (May 11, 2007)

I second this


----------



## adgloride (May 12, 2007)

What about a badge instead.  With something on like I am a GBATemper.


----------



## lagman (May 12, 2007)

If you guys love GBAtemp so much why don't you marry it?

I will!


----------



## nileyg (May 12, 2007)

Done Being Emo...


----------



## nileyg (May 15, 2007)

Double Post
emo emo emo emo emo emo emo emo


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 15, 2007)

A badge/sticker would be totally awesome.  It'd totally go onto my laptop.


----------



## tjas (May 15, 2007)

Yeah it's a nice idea! just like the wiikey hologram's


----------



## Psyfira (May 15, 2007)

Just like when the GBATemp mercandise thread came up, it's a case of amount of work it would take to produce them vs. the number of people who would actually buy them (I mean really buy one, not the people who say they want them then never actually order one.) Throw in the mess that is international shipping and it's probably not worth it.

Why not just print your own anyway? Sticker paper for printers is dead cheap isn't it?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 15, 2007)

Shiny stickers would be niiiiice.
You can order stuff like that from SpreadShirt, it's cheaper than CafePress I think. That way you don't pay anything unless someone orders the product.

- Sam


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 15, 2007)

Well then make the design, and we'll make our own stickers


----------



## Little (May 15, 2007)

I was going to suggest spreadshirt =o They can make it UK based too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They just need to submit designs! They would never need to see a t-shirt at all ever. Spreadshirt handle the payments, the production, the delivery, the after care etc. 

I demand a GBAtemp girls tshirt on spreadshirt UK! RIGHT THIS SECOND.

Edit:

Just seen there's already a GBAtemp vector version of the mascot thing! Wouldn't even need to change any artwork at all. 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=51083

If you guys aren't going to consider it you should let me sell it from my spreadshirt shop and i'll pass on the commission! Actually can I just have permission to just get one GBAtemp girls shirt printed for myself =D using the above vector image!


----------



## bladetears (May 15, 2007)

Why stop at stickers, why not make bumper stickers or even better, GBATemp Action Figures!
Featuring the well known members of the forum as the good guys and the ROM beggars as the evil-doers!


----------



## jumpman17 (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 15 2007 said:


> I was going to suggest spreadshirt =o They can make it UK based too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your always allowed to make things for yourself. Selling would be something else and you'd have to talk with shaun or costello about that. However, if you make a shirt, I demand pictures.


----------



## Little (May 15, 2007)

Yay, I've ordered my t-shirt =D hotness.


----------



## Darkforce (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ May 15 2007 said:


> Yay, I've ordered my t-shirt =D hotness.


Mockup/Picture? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBAtemp stickers and badges would be pretty cool, I'm not too sure if I would wear a GBAtemp T-Shirt, but I would be totally floored if I saw a fellow temper in the street!


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

When you get it can you take a picture of it for us


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ May 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Little @ May 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to suggest spreadshirt =o They can make it UK based too
> ...


----------



## jono_ (May 24, 2007)

how do you make those cool hologram stickers, like on the wiikey?


----------



## dice (May 24, 2007)

tbh I don't understand why people would actually want/care to have this stuff (and thats coming from someone who's been here from the start). The only benefit of doing such a thing is as a way of "advertising" the site but personally is there any real point to having one? I mean if you want to make one for yourself thats great but for the site to start selling them is kinda lame. I would never buy one unless it was for free (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or really did look very good (i.e. not buying whatever because it's from gbatemp).


----------



## Gooombay (May 11, 2007)

Not sure if they exist already or not, but GBATEMP should make some stickers for us to put on our DS's (or Wii's if you are into that sort of thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Something small, either metallic or a hologram. I know I'd pay a few bucks to put one on my DS and help support the site.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 18, 2007)

LITTLE - NO NOES SOMEONE BEAT YOU TO MAKEING GBATEMP T-SHIRT LOLZ! > LINK


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 19, 2007)

Only $8.99




I'll buy one.


----------

